# Shrimp Gumbo



## Folmar (Oct 1, 2007)

My wife and mother-in-law have a business making and selling shrimp gumbo. They are in four stores locally Apple Market, Cajun Specialty Meats, Everman Natural Foods, and Albertsons on 9th Ave. At these stores it is available frozen in 20oz boil in abag. This is a veryconvenient meal. Just place your bag of shrimp gumbo in boiling water for 13 minutes and your meal is ready to serve.We also have 80oz bags available for $20 eachor a case (4 80oz bags)$72. Each of these large bags can easily serve 10 people. The 80 oz bags are not sold in these stores so if interestedin 80oz bags contact my wife Christy at 850-291-1594 or [email protected]. 

For more info on our gumbo check out www.terrysoriginal.com


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump for some gooooooood gumbo! :letsdrink


----------



## m miles (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been wanting to try it. Moose tell'em to find a store way out here on the west side.oke


----------

